# Correct spark plug finder



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's a link to the NGK site plug finder if you ever needed to know:

http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/products/motorcycles/index.asp?nav=12000&country=US


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Canadian look-up (you would be suprised how many plugs are different!!)


http://www.ngksparkplugs.ca/partfinder/partsdefault.cfm


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet. I would not have thought canadian plugs would be different.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> sweet. I would not have thought canadian plugs would be different.


 
They are in cars/trucks, but normally just heat range.


----------

